# Serial Console to login to single user mode



## Just_Johnny (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a problem, occasionally I need to login single user mode and repair a file system on one of my problem servers.  

Is it possible to use a serial console to login and do this remotly?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, there is...

And, believe it or not, it's covered in the handbook :e

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html


----------



## Just_Johnny (Apr 28, 2009)

From the machine you want connect to

# echo â€œ-S115200 â€“Dhâ€ >> /boot.config

# vi /etc/ttys

Change this line

ttyd0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  off  secure

to this

ttyd0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200" dialup  on  secure

Reboot

Note* Serial cable must be connected to com port 1 on freebsd machine.

Connect (putty)

From putty select the serial radio button.

Change the speed from 9600 to 115200

OPEN


----------



## gordon@ (May 2, 2009)

I would really recommend using 9600 for your speed. It's basically an industry standard and is fast enough for you to get the job done.


----------

